# BEST SAFETY STIRRUPS??



## fools_ gold (31 January 2012)

I'm sure this question has been asked before so apologies...

Please can anyone recommend tried and tested safety stirrups? There are so many on the market now, and I really don't know if any of them actually work!  

I have a slightly lively young warmblood and think it would be wise to take some extra safety precautions


----------



## rossiroo (31 January 2012)

I don't see how the peacock irons (with big elastic bands on outside edge) can be beaten for safety.


----------



## mga4ever (31 January 2012)

I thought Peacock irons had a weight limit on of around 8 stone?


----------



## fools_ gold (31 January 2012)

I have heard they have a weight limit, no one seems to have definative answer on this though. 

Although I know a couple of adults who use them, some bend, some don't. I suppose it depends on weight of the rider and quality if the stirrup. 

But when it comes to safety I would rather use something I know for sure is fit for purpose.


----------



## rossiroo (31 January 2012)

I have not heard that peacocks have a weight limit (I may be wrong) but I have used them for over 20 years with no problem, I weight about 9 stone when at my heaviest.


----------



## Vetwrap (31 January 2012)

I have peacocks on my tb's saddle.  We have got a pair of Sprengers on another horse, but I couldn't see anything better than the peacocks.  Mine are 4.75" wide, made by Shires and were about £15.  They are definitely aimed at an adult rider and there was no information about a weight limit.

Whilst I can the logic for there being a weight limit, these are solidly made.

Either that or the bent leg irons, I guess.


----------



## luckilotti (31 January 2012)

I really like Kwik-Out Safety Stirrups, i dont seem to be able to find a link for a UK stockist at the mo but heres a link to them http://www.valleycountry.com.au/cat...rups/safety_stirrups/kwik_out_safety_stirrups


----------



## Rowreach (31 January 2012)

Peacock irons do indeed have a weight limit, and on top of that I've seen someone dragged by them when they came off backwards and their foot came up into the top of the iron rather than out the side.  The bent leg irons are also a bit dodgy because the bent bit actually makes the space your foot could potentially slide through much much bigger 

Safest thing in my opinion (and what my children always ride in) is ordinary irons with Matrix stirrup cages.  You cannot get your foot stuck in these and the added advantage is that they give you a great lower leg position, so I recommend them to people I teach as well


----------



## Oberon (31 January 2012)

I use these ones for hacking
http://www.performance-equestrian.com/cat/catitem.asp?pc=SSTC&d=2&s=5

and these for general riding and jumping (the plastic ones that snap out when you fall)

http://www.smartrideruk.com/

I would not rate bent leg irons as I've been hung by them before.


----------



## fools_ gold (3 February 2012)

Thanks for the advice everyone... 
Think I will go with some strong peacocks... I don't weigh too much so think they should be ok. I used to use them when I was a kid and remember them working well and I was always falling off  
I guess nothing is fail safe, if you get your self in the wrong position it doesn't matter what type of stirrup you use you're still going to get caught.
Riding is a risk sport after all


----------



## rhino (3 February 2012)

Rowreach said:



			Peacock irons do indeed have a weight limit, and on top of that I've seen someone dragged by them when they came off backwards and their foot came up into the top of the iron rather than out the side.
		
Click to expand...

This. I have seen a few pairs of peacocks which have been bent out of shape by heavier child or adult riders.


----------



## Rowreach (3 February 2012)

fools_ gold said:



			I guess nothing is fail safe, if you get your self in the wrong position it doesn't matter what type of stirrup you use you're still going to get caught.
Riding is a risk sport after all 

Click to expand...

Well yes, but you asked about "best safety stirrups" and imo Peacock irons are not safe.  My kids would no longer be ridng if it weren't for Matrix cages


----------



## texel (3 February 2012)

Whilst Matrix cages certainly have a place in the 'safety stakes', I have been using Peacock stirrups for a long time now.  I was not aware of any weight limit.  If there is a perception that they can be distorted by a rider  of a certain weight, I can assure you this is not possible.  Have a look at the photo below, how do you think this happened ?


----------



## saffytessa (5 February 2012)

What about barnes buckles with standard stirrups? Two ladies at my yard have them and the descriptions in the web make them sound uber safe.


----------

